# 25 month transformation



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Trained almost every day.

1 training session missed.

Couple meals missed.

We gonna make it brahs! (RIP ZYZZ)

5 11'.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Cant see much with the shirt on


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Take trousers and pants off too


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

clearly added some bulk, but you are fully clothed so we can't see much! ha ha ha


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Ya - I posted clothed because I can't go back in time and also undress ha. 

Sitting at ~16% right now. ~14 in the before. 

Keep on keeping on everyone👍👍👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks very feminine in the first pic.
Well done brah!


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

Good gains buddy...good luck on your journey...add some tren and you will be huge.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Wear a snow suit in the before and after next time.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

defo broader across your chest, well done for only missing 1 session in that whole time.

The good news is you have that one thing you cant buy, rent, borrow or consume.....motivation.

keep up the good work


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

hmgs said:


> Looks very feminine in the first pic.
> Well done brah!


Ha. Those stupid pants make it look like I had a pair of hips lol.

Ironically, I was about a 35 hip then. 40 now. Squats , dDeadlifts and Hip thrusts have built dat ass!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

vlb said:


> defo broader across your chest, well done for only missing 1 session in that whole time.
> 
> The good news is you have that one thing you cant buy, rent, borrow or consume.....motivation.
> 
> keep up the good work


Cheers!

Nothing like Skinny guy motivation! We know what awaits us if we stop training😄


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Jamming said:


> Good gains buddy...good luck on your journey...add some tren and you will be huge.


Can't do it mate! I'll just keep 'trenning' hard so to speak.

Actually getting the best gains outside of first 4 months right now! Thanks to knowledge and experience👍


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Muskopia said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Nothing like Skinny guy motivation! We know what awaits us if we stop training😄


that is deep rooted motivation right there but when you reach around 30ish it turns to 'fat guy motivation' 🤣 🤣


----------



## Whey2Anabolic (Sep 24, 2019)

This is Nick Walker's transformation in under two years. You're clearly doing something wrong. _*/serious*_


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Whey2Anabolic said:


> This is Nick Walker's transformation in under two years. You're clearly doing something wrong. _*/serious*_
> 
> View attachment 215185


The 18-26 transformation is mind blowing. Literally looks like he replaced his original frame with another.

Blows my mind! Just hope he stays healthy (Dallas vibes)


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Bit like posting pics of your car before and after modifying it but leaving the car cover on!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Muskopia said:


> The 18-26 transformation is mind blowing. Literally looks like he replaced his original frame with another.
> 
> Blows my mind! Just hope he stays healthy (Dallas vibes)


Just hope he stays natty


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Ash1981 said:


> Just hope he stays natty


You mental mate. That is 25 month of tren


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

As I've seen plenty of funny comments RE the wearing of too many clothes....here I am wearing more😄

I care about what I look like with em on TBH. It's not like I walk around town in my Mickey Mouse boxers is it?

I ain't never going back to before brah.

Train hard and prosper guys!🤘💪


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

drwae said:


> Cant see much with the shirt on


you loose the red top? not able to stand the same?


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

andew10102 said:


> you loose the red top? not able to stand the same?


All tops before were medium so went to the charity bin at Tesco👍 That was satisfying I can tell thee! Afters are large tops (44). 

Might be able to dig something better up from past I replicate....didn't have the foresight to take before pics specifically tailored to starting training dog!


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Muskopia said:


> All tops before were medium so went to the charity bin at Tesco👍 That was satisfying I can tell thee! Afters are large tops (44).
> 
> Might be able to dig something better up from past I replicate....didn't have the foresight to take before pics specifically tailored to starting training dog!


it's a normal natural stance...just do the same lol. how old are you?height? I'm guessing your natty? 

btw congratulations on the progress so far...what are your plans?

also... ZYZZ never died, Aziz did.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

andew10102 said:


> it's a normal natural stance...just do the same lol. how old are you?height? I'm guessing your natty?
> 
> btw congratulations on the progress so far...what are your plans?
> 
> also... ZYZZ never died, Aziz did.


Cheers m8!

Let me take a closer look at his recent Coach Gregg interview🤔

I'm 38 , 5 11'. I'll be staying natural and consistent. And more gainz gainz gainz please sir!


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Muskopia said:


> Cheers m8!
> 
> Let me take a closer look at his recent Coach Gregg interview🤔
> 
> I'm 38 , 5 11'. I'll be staying natural and consistent. And more gainz gainz gainz please sir!


Gregg? you lost me with that


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

andew10102 said:


> Gregg? you lost me with that


Search Gregg Douchette on YT. He did an interview with Aziz recently (split into several videos)!


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Muskopia said:


> Search Gregg Douchette on YT. He did an interview with Aziz recently (split into several videos)!


that's said...az bother. 

yes....said is his name. it's more like siyeed


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Oh shit. I thought that was Aziz (shoulda fact checked).

Wait...I got this...Aziz was ZYZZ😄 **** me I'm slow😄


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Muskopia said:


> Oh shit. I thought that was Aziz (shoulda fact checked).
> 
> Wait...I got this...Aziz was ZYZZ😄 **** me I'm slow😄


yes that's the guy, sad story.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

I think the dig with the clothes on bud is just because its very hard to see progress, although i get your point, who walks around in a vest and short shorts every day but on a bb forum its ok to share topless progress pics, not very often do people share fully clothes progress pics hence the confusion lol


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Looking at the picture on the right. Was the one session that you missed leg day by any chance?

Only kidding. It is just an old man's rant at skinny jeans - pay no heed


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

andew10102 said:


> yes that's the guy, sad story.


There’s nothing sad about that story. I think the worlds a better place without him.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

js77 said:


> There’s nothing sad about that story. I think the worlds a better place without him.


why?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

andew10102 said:


> why?


He used to get right under my 4skin mate


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

hmgs said:


> Looks very feminine in the first pic.
> Well done brah!


Hahaha I'm not the same that thought that. 

Well done OP!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

B88F said:


> I think the dig with the clothes on bud is just because its very hard to see progress, although i get your point, who walks around in a vest and short shorts every day but on a bb forum its ok to share topless progress pics, not very often do people share fully clothes progress pics hence the confusion lol


This. 

Basically OP you're asking about progress on a bodybuilding forum so is sensible to do at least a couple of shirtless pictures if you don't show in boxers, it helps also more knowledgeable people to advice on diet and bf % estimates and so on. 

Ofc nothing wrong with the clothed pictures just hard to judge the let's say quality of those gains. 

I have some proper white African kid starvation shirtless pictures taken just before starting gym almost a decade ago. 
It gives you even more motivation to see how it was vs how it is. 


Keep it up pal



Peace.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

albatross said:


> Looking at the picture on the right. Was the one session that you missed leg day by any chance?
> 
> Only kidding. It is just an old man's rant at skinny jeans - pay no heed


Haha. They're a regular fit, my man! But yeah, kinda tight. Those jeans are now ripped at the part of the greatest stretch - the taint area!

My ass is really overpowering the rest of my legs, but I love it. It's not wrong to want the same thing for your own ass that you want for in a woman, right?


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

*Before I trained arms and traps today. Still training from home, lockdown style!*


----------



## TIXED (Feb 17, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Trained almost every day.
> 
> 1 training session missed.
> 
> ...


Added some size well done, what is your training split if you do it at home and do you count calories?


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

TIXED said:


> Added some size well done, what is your training split if you do it at home and do you count calories?


Cheers!
Counted calories until about 8 months ago. Was on 3300 when I stopped tracking. 5x meals P/D. Probably 3200-3500 now if I had to guess.

At home I just have a power cage with cable and bench with extension/curl attachment.


The split I've run this year (and by far most optimal for me IMO) is:

Chest | Quads
Delts | Traps | Arms | Calves | Neck
Back | Hamstrings | Glutes
Delts | Traps | Arms | Calves
Repeat! No rest days!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

1 year progress (May 21' - May 22').

May 22' is the right (in case you're having a hard time determining which is which  ).


+ 1 1/8'' arms
+ 1 1/8'' neck
+ 7/8'' forearms
+ 15lbs
+ 3% bodyfat
Honestly, disappointing. Gainz in the first 14months (prior to the first pic) were about 2.5x higher I reckon!😲


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Skinny femboy arm to somewhat respectable 28 months in!

Grinding!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Muskopia said:


> 1 year progress (May 21' - May 22').
> 
> May 22' is the right (in case you're having a hard time determining which is which  ).
> 
> ...


FFS does no one fookin’ zoom & crop their pics? You lazy bastards.

Old man rant over.


----------



## TIXED (Feb 17, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Skinny femboy arm to somewhat respectable 28 months in!
> 
> Grinding!
> 
> View attachment 217627


Mate do you have any pictures without a t shirt? 

You literally could be 21% bodyfat and just flexing in which case it isn't that impressive


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

TIXED said:


> Mate do you have any pictures without a t shirt?
> 
> You literally could be 21% bodyfat and just flexing in which case it isn't that impressive


I'm approx the same BF in both. 

I'm kinda going for 'what I am compared to what I was' rather than just 'what I am', which i don't think is impressive at all, but will be!

I can tell you that my skin fold measurements are 2.5mm tricep and 1mm bicep. I have bicep veins popping aven though I'm about 16%. I don't hold fat on my legs or arms. Mostly the torso, which sucks - others like my brother get to have bigger arms and legs for a given BF, and a smaller waist!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Beginning July 21' to end July 22' progress. This is +12lbs

Good god do I hope I can get the same kind of improvements a year from now. I remember being so happy at my progress in that first pic Ya gotta laugh, right?!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Muskopia said:


> Beginning July 21' to end July 22' progress. This is +12lbs
> 
> Good god do I hope I can get the same kind of improvements a year from now. I remember being so happy at my progress in that first pic Ya gotta laugh, right?!
> 
> View attachment 217688


You might well have made progress but it can’t really be seen when you’re stood 25ft away from the mirror with a couch in front of you and a shirt covering 80% of your upper body.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

DLTBB said:


> You might well have made progress but it can’t really be seen when you’re stood 25ft away from the mirror with a couch in front of you and a shirt covering 80% of your upper body.


You should see the Taliban women's bodybuilding scene mate


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

drwae said:


> Take trousers and pants off too





Muskopia said:


> Trained almost every day.
> 
> 1 training session missed.
> 
> ...


LOL, I wish I was 13st.

Good progress man. Even with the shirt on it's obvious you have really bulked up. Broader shoulders, nice chest, nice arms.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

DLTBB said:


> You might well have made progress but it can’t really be seen when you’re stood 25ft away from the mirror with a couch in front of you and a shirt covering 80% of your upper body.


I hear ya m8 but I only care about how I appear in clothes. That's what I and others see me in almost all the time. It's why I'm holding at around 16% as opposed to 10. I'd rather fill out shirts and have more Donkey filling out those jeans.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Muskopia said:


> Trained almost every day.
> 
> 1 training session missed.
> 
> ...


So you went from a dark t shirt to a grey one. Good job.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm going to go post a picture of my socked foot from across the room to the physique thread.

Made some impressive sock gains brah


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> I'm going to go post a picture of my socked foot from across the room to the physique thread.
> 
> Made some impressive sock gains brah


By wanking into them, no doubt.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Beginning July 21' to end July 22' progress. This is +12lbs
> 
> Good god do I hope I can get the same kind of improvements a year from now. I remember being so happy at my progress in that first pic Ya gotta laugh, right?!
> 
> View attachment 217688


Why don't you jump on 400mg Test C a week, for a little while? You appear to have a good frame to build on... from what I can just about see 😃


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> 1 year progress (May 21' - May 22').
> 
> May 22' is the right (in case you're having a hard time determining which is which  ).
> 
> ...


It is quite clear from the pictures which is the latest (May 22), look at your shoulders for a start, far more muscular and rounded! You are doing well, you weigh 13 stone, stop worrying! You'll end up with body dysmorphia....


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

christoff82 said:


> Why don't you jump on 400mg Test C a week, for a little while? You appear to have a good frame to build on... from what I can just about see 😃


If I could guarantee that my T would return to baseline, I would be considering it when I plateau. As it is, progressive overload is still coming easy so I'll keep on keeping on and worry about it later!


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

OP I kind of think you’re trolling us with the clothed pics now haha 😂


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Month-old pic torso pic. My legs are better!

13st 10 | 5 11 | 43.75 chest | 34.25 waist

Yes, 2 years 5 months of dedicated training with bad genetics is hard and relatively unrewarding! And yet I still enjoy it!


----------



## TIXED (Feb 17, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Cheers!
> Counted calories until about 8 months ago. Was on 3300 when I stopped tracking. 5x meals P/D. Probably 3200-3500 now if I had to guess.
> 
> At home I just have a power cage with cable and bench with extension/curl attachment.
> ...


You got a brek down on rep ranges and sets? Clearly worked for you at an older age


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

TIXED said:


> You got a brek down on rep ranges and sets? Clearly worked for you at an older age


Older age!😄 Sorry I struggle with that😄

I'm at 15 reps for most things now TBH. I have varied it, but I'm at that range now to stay injury free and in good nick.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Muskopia said:


> Older age!😄 Sorry I struggle with that😄
> 
> I'm at 15 reps for most things now TBH. I have varied it, but I'm at that range now to stay injury free and in good nick.


How’s about one set of ‘_clean ya fooking mirror!_’


----------

